# Level 4 Missionen



## Theroas (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo Community,

mit anhaltendem Entsetzen stelle ich fest, wieviel ISK man mit Lvl 4 Missionen scheffeln kann.
(z.B. "Smuggler Interception" gegen die Angels - lecker Tritanium Barren!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie alles in EVE kann man auch 'mission running' perfektionieren - bzw. ein Schiff zusammenbasteln
mit dem man am schnellsten durch ist.

Mit welchen Schiffen zieht ihr in die lvl4er und warum? Gerne auch mit Fitting.
(Ich freue mich sogar über die Standardantwort (Raven) wenn eine Erklärung "warum" dabei ist -
als Gaylente saß ich noch nie in einem Caldari- oder Amarrschiff.)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Hier kurz meine Erfahrungen:
- low range *pew pew* lohnt sich fast nie - in der Zeit in der man mit AB zum Gegner düst hätte
man das auch längst aus der Entfernung regeln können. Vom wegzusteckenden Schaden ganz zu schweigen..
- Gallente BS sind durch die Festlegung auf Thermal- und Kinetikschaden unflexibel
- trotz eingeschränkter Wirksamkeit: besser 3 weapon upgrades als 1. Der Unterschied ist deutlich.
- Drohnen sind so eine Sache.. in manchen Missionen hat man mehr Ärger mit als ohne.
  (Wie sieht es aus mit sentry drones? Die habe ich noch verwendet.)
- ohne Afterburner gehts nicht
- Tracking ist selten ein Problem (bei optimalem Abstand)



Aktuell fliege ich mit einer *Maelstrom* - 8 große Geschütze und Boni bedingtem aktivem shield tank.
Pro:
- flexible Wahl der Schadensart
- nie Energieprobleme
- tankt fast alles

Contra:
- unglaublich träge
- Probleme mit Schiffen im Orbit
- 10% der Zeit verbringe ich mit Nachladen




Mfg, Theroas


----------



## Arsokan (2. Juni 2008)

Das ist ein weitreichendes Thema. Ich und ein Kumpel fliegen Missionen solo und in Flotte. Zunächst zur Schiffswahl:

Ich persönlich fliege nen Navy Megathron, Hyperion oder seit kurzen halt nen Kronos. Alternativ nutze ich in manchen Missionen auch gerne nen Abaddon (expl. Resibonus), wobei der sich nicht so geschmeidig Tankt wie die beiden genannten. 

Zu den Vorteilen der 3 Schiffe die ich nutze:
Der Hyper ist recht günstig und mit 8x350mm Prototype, recht leicht zu bestücken und früh zu nutzen. Mit 2xccc und 1xANP Rig kannst du 2xLarge Armor repair+hardener+guns endlos laufen lassen wenn du alle anderen Slots mit caprecharge T2 oder besser bestückst. Je nach Gegnertyp kannst du damit dann dutzende von BS's tanken (Bloodraider sind schlicht und ergreifend nurnoch Opfer). Wenn man eine Gun kickt und nen AB fitted fliegt der auch sehr schnell (350-400m/s in Deadspace). Praktich für Recon Missionen. Seine 100m³ Dronebay runden das ganze gut ab. 5x Hammerhead II, 5x Hobgoblin II und web oder targetpainterdrones als Logistic da rein. In den Lowslots sollte man in normalen Missionen dringend nen Trackingcomputer fitten da der Hyper kein Trackingbonus auf Schiff hat!

Der Navy Megathron ist zwar etwas Kostenintensiver als der Hyper dafür kann man den hervorragend mit 425er Bestücken. Seine 8 Lowslots bieten ausreichend Platz für Tank und Upgrades. Dazu sein Trackingbonus und der sehr gute Schadensbonus machen ihn zu einen der besten Tank/BumBum Schlachtschiffe. Meist lass ich 2 Magstabs und ein Trackingcomp noch drin zum Tank. Selbst Elitecruiser zerlegt man damit ohne große Komplikationen.

Der Kronos (Marauder im allgemeinen) ist das Ultimative Solomissionship. 40KM Tracktor, Munersparnis von 50% (4 guns dafür mit 100% Schadensbonus), 7 Highslots und großer Laderaum sind sehr hilfreich. Du salvagest und killst alles zugleich. Salvage-Dieben ist somit keine Chance gegeben. Dronen sind auch Ok, auch wenn ich hier auch lieber die 125MBit/s vom Mega hätte anstatt diese reduzierte 75MBit/s. Dafür ist der Hangar noch immer 125m³. 

In Missionen geht es weniger um massiven Alphaschaden. NAtürlich solltest du in der Lage sein die feindliche Flotte in angemessener Zeit zu dezimieren aber wenn du einen "unbreakable Tank" hast ist der Speed 2. Rangig. Ist eben kein PvP. 

Du denkst ein Minmatarschiff ist Träge? Flieg mal ne Raven oder nen Abaddon! Das sind "Backsteine" im All. 

Zur Schiffswahl:

Erklärung warum Raven oder die Caldari Navy Raven so gerne genommen wird. Missiles und Caldari-Schiff. Die Cachura Bloodline ist von den Atributen her die ausgewogenste und Missiles machen alle Schadensarten. In einer Raven mit halbwegs normalen Cruise Missile Skills heist es: Du kannst aufschalten, also tötest du. Die Raven ist bereits mit niedrigen Skills gut zu fliegen und im Falle des Falles günstig ersetzt. Mit Rigs (3xccc) und guten Fitting tankt die auf Schild mit Large Booster so einiges weg ohne das du den booster ausmachst. einzig das Problem das die wie alle Shildtanks den Capreload einzig aus den Lowslots zieht (neben Rigs natürlich) reduziert den Cap-reload im vergleich zum Armortank da ein Shieldtank niemals nen Powerrelay einsetzen würde. Caprelay und Powerdiags sind die einzig brauchbaren Module da. Ich poste einfach mal ein paar Fittings welche für Missionen ausgelegt sind:

Navy Megathron:

```
[Megathron Navy Issue, Mega Navy 2]
Armor Thermic Hardener II
Armor Kinetic Hardener II
Armor Kinetic Hardener II
Capacitor Power Relay II
Capacitor Power Relay II
Magnetic Field Stabilizer II
Magnetic Field Stabilizer II
Large Armor Repairer II

Cap Recharger II
Cap Recharger II
Cap Recharger II
Optical Tracking Computer I

425mm Prototype I Gauss Gun, Uranium Charge L
425mm Prototype I Gauss Gun, Uranium Charge L
425mm Prototype I Gauss Gun, Uranium Charge L
425mm Prototype I Gauss Gun, Uranium Charge L
425mm Prototype I Gauss Gun, Uranium Charge L
425mm Prototype I Gauss Gun, Uranium Charge L
425mm Prototype I Gauss Gun, Uranium Charge L
[empty high slot]

Auxiliary Nano Pump I
Capacitor Control Circuit I
Capacitor Control Circuit I
```

Hier kann man den/die Magstabs zugunsten eines verstärkten Tanks noch austauschen. Bspw.
1 Magstab Raus: medium armor repair oder 4. Hardener/EANM
2 Magstab raus und ein CPR raus: 2. large armor repair +2x Powerdiag


Kronos:

```
[Kronos, kronos1]
Armor Thermic Hardener II
Armor Kinetic Hardener II
Armor Kinetic Hardener II
Capacitor Power Relay II
Magnetic Field Stabilizer II
Magnetic Field Stabilizer II
Large Armor Repairer II

Cap Recharger II
Cap Recharger II
Cap Recharger II
Optical Tracking Computer I, Tracking Speed

Gallente Navy 425mm Railgun, Caldari Navy Antimatter Charge L
Gallente Navy 425mm Railgun, Caldari Navy Antimatter Charge L
Gallente Navy 425mm Railgun, Caldari Navy Antimatter Charge L
Gallente Navy 425mm Railgun, Caldari Navy Antimatter Charge L
Drone Link Augmentor I
Small Tractor Beam I
Salvager I

Auxiliary Nano Pump I
Capacitor Control Circuit I

Hammerhead II x5
Hobgoblin II x5
Berserker SW-900 x2
```

Auch hier gilt: Lowslots an Mission anpassen. Recht flexibel dadurch das ganze da eine menge Resourcen noch über sind. 

Navy Raven:

```
[Raven Navy Issue, test - aktiv]
Multiphasic Bolt Array I
Capacitor Flux Coil II
Capacitor Flux Coil II
Capacitor Flux Coil II
Capacitor Flux Coil II

Cap Recharger II
Caldari Navy Large Shield Booster
Caldari Navy Shield Boost Amplifier
Caldari Navy Heat Dissipation Field
Caldari Navy Ballistic Deflection Field
Caldari Navy Ballistic Deflection Field

'Arbalest' Cruise Launcher I, Caldari Navy Wrath Cruise Missile
'Arbalest' Cruise Launcher I, Caldari Navy Wrath Cruise Missile
'Arbalest' Cruise Launcher I, Caldari Navy Wrath Cruise Missile
'Arbalest' Cruise Launcher I, Caldari Navy Wrath Cruise Missile
'Arbalest' Cruise Launcher I, Caldari Navy Wrath Cruise Missile
'Arbalest' Cruise Launcher I, Caldari Navy Wrath Cruise Missile
'Arbalest' Cruise Launcher I, Caldari Navy Wrath Cruise Missile
[empty high slot]

Core Defence Operational Solidifier I
Capacitor Control Circuit I
Capacitor Control Circuit I
```

Als Guns lohnen sich Tech2 nur in sofern da diese günstiger sind. Meist ist das Fitten mit denen aber schwerer da die mehr Resourcen brauchen. Faction-Ammo mit den Namedguns oder Faction-Guns machen den gleichen wenn nicht noch besseren Schaden als Tech2 Guns+Tech2 Ammo, bei einen Bruchteil der Betriebskosten. Die Faction-Ammo kann man sich ja leicht gegen LP's hohlen. Hier ist eindeutig der Vorteil der Marauder auch zu sehen. 

Meine persönliche Wahl ist der Kronos da ich einfach Armortank bin.
Und um ein Vorurteil auszumerzen: Der Golem ist nicht "schlechter" als ein Gunship im Bezug auf Missionen mit Gegnern die Defendermissiles einsetzen da NPC-Aktionen anders ablaufen als Spieler-Aktionen. Ein NPC hat eine Chance ein gewissen Prozentsatz der Raketen des Gegner abzuschießen. Nur weil du nun 4 statt 7 Losschickst heist das nicht das, prozentual gesehen, weniger dort ankommen. Vorher wurden dir in 10 Salven 3 abgeschoßen (70-3) so sind dies nun halt 10 Salven und max. 2 (40-2). Gleiches gilt für die schwachen Sensoren der Marauder. Die Sensorenstärke macht nur im PVP was aus. im PvE hat ein Gegner immer nur eine Chance deinen Targetlock zu brechen. Ob du nun 12pt oder 34pt starke Sensoren hast ist dabei gleichgültig. Wohlgemerkt: Dies gilt nur im PvE! Das kommende FW und PVP hat seine eigenen Regeln diesbezüglich. 

Generell gilt: Alle Schlachtschiffe und die meisten Battlecruiser sind in der Lage eine Level 4 Solo zu fliegen. Welches du nutzt liegt nun zum einen an deiner Persönlichen Vorliebe und deiner Kosten/Nutzenrechnung. Da ich einfach Gallente Schiffsdesign mag und auch das Amarr mir gut zusagt fliege ich diese sehr gerne. Da Gallente einfach den ausgewogeneren Tank/Schaden haben ist dies die Wahl meines Herzens. Allerdings ist der Vorteil der Raven auch ein Grund sich für diese zu entscheiden. Plus den Zusatz das diese sehr verbreitet und daher leicht zu ersetzen ist. Es sind immer genug vorrätig am Markt!

Zu den Drohnen: Je nach Missionen immer möglichst alles erst anballern das es "mitspielt". Danach kann man die Drohnen beruhigt einsetzen. In Missionen wie Blockade oder sowas immer die kleinen reinhohlen bevor man einen Triger aus dem Leben bläst. Dann ist auch dies kein Problem. Dazu muss ich sagen das gerade in "The Blockade" die Wellen anscheinend immer direkt auf das Schiff gehen das zuerst in der Pocket war. Selbst mit 4 Wingman und allen Drohnen aller Piloten draußen hatten die immer mich aufgeschaltet (was soweit auch OK war da ich als Tank auserkoren war). Kann aber auch mit dem Signaturradius zusammenhängen. Die anderen hatten eher BC's und es war nurnoch eine Navy Raven dabei in der Schlachtschiffklasse. 

Und noch ein Punkt zum AB: Ich nutzen den sogut wie nie (nur in der Recon 3/3 da der Schaden von der Wolke Zeitbedingt ist und mit AB ich vor dem großen "Bang" meist raus bin). Ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht nötig. Ich fliege zum nächsten Gate und auf dem Weg dahin zerholze ich alle BS/BC/Cruiser und meine Dronen zerlegen alle Frigs/Cruiser. 

Ab dem nächsten Addon sollen sich Level5 Missionen endlich mal lohnen...bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Theroas (5. Juni 2008)

Soweit: Danke für die sehr umfangreiche Antwort!

Marauder würd mich reizen, ISK und Skillaufwands sind leider nicht ohne..


----------



## Arsokan (6. Juni 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Soweit: Danke für die sehr umfangreiche Antwort!
> 
> Marauder würd mich reizen, ISK und Skillaufwands sind leider nicht ohne..



Das geht eigentlich. Es relativiert sich da du im Grunde ja erstmal alle Supportskills und Faction BS Skills erlernen kannst und dann mit nen Faction BS hervorragend die Missionen abspielen kannst. Während du dann Weapon Upgrades und Advanced Weapon Upgrades hochskillst fliegst du die Missionen. Bloodraider und Angels geben immer netten Loot. Und EoM sind auch immer nett. Dann noch immer schön salvagen (hohle zum Teil das 4-8 fache an Salvage Material aus ner Mission als es für diese Belohnung+Bount gab!) und alles sammeln. Einmal die Woche/Monat (je nach Menge halt) ein Flug nach Jita und alles vertickern. Ist vielleicht nicht der maximale Gewinn den man haben könnte aber es geht schnell und muss net lange rumdencken wo und wie man es verkaufen will. 

Und da die Marauder immer beliebter werden sinken die Preise auch mittlerweile. In Jita kosten die Kronos mittlerweile unter 700 Millionen. Ein Navy Megathron kannst du schon für 400 haben inkl. Rigs (Contract's im Auge behalten!). 

Im Zuge von Missionen solltest du unbedingt noch einige Social Skills lernen. Negotiation, Connections (und die entsprechenden Unterskills), Diplomacy und so weiter. Mehr Bezahlung, früher bessere Agent/Corpstandings, mehr LP's und weniger Standing Loose. 

Noch ein Tipp: Suche dir 2 Agenten. Jeweils bei den entgegengesetzten Machtpolen. Bspw. einen Caldari und einen Gallente Agenten. Immer wenn dein Standing bei der einen Faction unter -2 zu fallen droht wechsel den Agenten. Sonst hast du irgendwann ein ziemliches Problem mit einer Reise in ein bestimmtes Gebiet! Ab einen Standing von -2 kannst du keine Agenten mehr einer Faction nutzen. Ab den Zeitpunkt ist es mehr als schwer sich bei denen wieder einzuschleimen.


----------



## Nakatochi (29. September 2008)

Hiho

Also ich Fliege lvl 4 Missis mit einer Hyperion die eigentlich alles tanken kann. ( Gibt ein paar kleine ausnahmen )
Cap ist sehr stabil mit entsprechenden Skills.

Fitting:

High Slot
8 x 350MM Prototype I Gauss Gun

Med Slot
1 x 100MN Afterburner II
4 x Cap Recharger II

Low Slot
1 x Large Armor Repairer II
2 x aktive Hardener je nach Gegner
1 x Energized Adaptive Nano Membrane II
2 x Magnetic Field Stabilizer II

Rigs
1 x Auxiliary Nano Pump I
2 x Capacitor Control Circuit I

Mann kann einen Magnetic Field Stabilizer II auch für aktive Hardener ausbauen. Wie gesagt je nach Gegner.

Habe eigentlich keine Probleme, Drohnen je nach gefüll 5 x T2.

Also MfG

Nakatochi


----------



## Theroas (30. September 2008)

Hi,

nach einigem rumprobieren und skillen sehe ich für mich jetzt als optimale Lösung:

- ne *Hyperion* mit 8x 425mm Railgun und Antimatter-L gegen Serpentis
(kommen sowieso immer recht nahe, da langen mir 36km optimale Reichtweite)

- die gute alte *Mealstrom* mit 8x 1400mm Artillery gegen Angels oder Söldner
(Fusion-L gegen Angels, Sabot-L gegen Söldnerschiffe - herrlich)


Dabei muß ich sagen, daß die Reparaturboni der Schiffe und der durch den AB
gewonnene Abstand >Hardener< in fast allen Missionen überflüssig machen,
besonders bei der Mealstrom - was da passiert wenn man den X-Large Shield
Booster II mit Amplifier anschmeißt ist nicht mehr feierlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt interessieren mich noch die Amarr-BS, bis auf jaulende rogue-drones
seh ich da allerdings keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Arsokan (30. September 2008)

Nun ganz einfach: Amarr haben LASER...
Muss man dazu mehr sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal im Ernst: Ne Abbadon mit fetten Tachyon L und netter Faction Multispectral ist einfach nur geil. Dazu kommt noch die geile Lightshow. Und deren Dronenhangar ist i.d.R. besser als Caldari oder Minmatar.
Hinzu kommt der Bonus auf die Resistenzen die einige Schiffe von denen haben. Gerade in Flotten mit Logistics sehr praktisch. Habe oft genug gesehen wie alle zuerst auf nen aeon geholzt haben nur um dann darauf auf den Thanatos/Nyx zu wechseln da der sobald die Schilde weg waren (nach ner gefühlten Ewigkeit *gr) irgendwie nichtmehr weiter runterging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Schiffe sind zwar so mit die fliegenden Backsteine von EvE was Speed angeht, aber sind auch genau so robust. einzig ein Wehrmutstropfen das ganze: Du brauchst extrem gute Engeneering Skills. Die Laser fressen am Cap wie nichts gutes und überhaupt verbrauchen die Schiffe extrem Energie. Dafür ist deren Cap der größte im Spiel.
Da Amarr noch mehr auf Armortank ausgelegt sind als Gallente (die meisten Gallenteschiffe kannst du ohne viel einstriche genau so gut auf Schild tanken) hast du meist die besseren Möglichkeiten einen extremtank für Missionen wie WC Lvl4 einzuschrauben. 
Derzeit nutze ich meistens meine Navy Megathron. 8x Lowslot, davon 3x Magstab II. Bevor ich das Schild weggebrätzelt habe ist die hälfte bis 3/4 der Gegner in ner Assault tot und die infiltratet outpost hatte ich letztens mit 2/3 schild left abgeschloßen.


----------



## Theroas (4. Oktober 2008)

Aber.. aber.. es sind doch LASER: EM und THERM Schaden *PEW PEW PEW*

Da hör ich die Angels ja durchs WELTALL lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arsokan (4. Oktober 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Aber.. aber.. es sind doch LASER: EM und THERM Schaden *PEW PEW PEW*
> 
> Da hör ich die Angels ja durchs WELTALL lachen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du immer optimalen Schaden machen möchtest bleibt dir nur eines: Missile-Ships oder Drone-Carrier.
Deshalb wird die Navy Raven halt so viel geflogen! 

Oder du fliegst halt alle 4 Völker und nimmst immer den Hauptgegner. Dann fährst du immer den besten Tank+Optimalen Schaden.
Flieg mit den Minmatar mal gegen  Bloodraider ... Kinetic/Explosiv resi jenseits der 60% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist halt immer eine Frage der Gegner und des eigenen Lineup. Da derzeit die Minmatar Schiffe im Schaden ab BS Klasse hinter den anderen Völkern liegen fliege ich die derzeit ungern. Die Hybridwaffen bräuchten zwar etwas bessere Optimal ranges aber damit kann man in Missionen leben. Tracking ist bei Rail eh im Keller. Und sobald der Speednerv durch ist taugen Missiles auch wieder viel.


----------



## Theroas (7. Oktober 2008)

Dann lern ich mir jetzt noch ein Amarr BS in den Hangar und umgehe
damit die Notwendigkeit eines Missile-Ships - zu Raketen kann ich
nämlich sagen, daß sie vorne aus dem Launcher kommen - mehr nicht. 

LASER, RAIL und ARTILLERY, das muss reichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich flieg nur mit ner Raven durch die lvl 4 durch. Find ich entspannend und geht supi ^^


----------



## Belmarduk (28. Dezember 2008)

Perkone schrieb:


> Ich flieg nur mit ner Raven durch die lvl 4 durch. Find ich entspannend und geht supi ^^


Dominix mit T2 fitting und Dronen
ALLE Skills sehr hoch geskillt - Geht super


----------



## Arsokan (30. Dezember 2008)

Perkone schrieb:


> Ich flieg nur mit ner Raven durch die lvl 4 durch. Find ich entspannend und geht supi ^^






Belmarduk schrieb:


> Dominix mit T2 fitting und Dronen
> ALLE Skills sehr hoch geskillt - Geht super



Im grunde alles OK. 
Generell liegt es an meiner Tagesform und dem, was ich nebenbei mache, wie ich Missionen fliege. 
Manchmal machen wir uns auch nen spaß und fliegen mit 3-4 Attackfrigs L4 Missionen. 
Für die meisten L4 reicht ne passivshieldtanked Drake mit HAM's völlig aus. Nur bei manchen Gegnern muss man dann auf was dickeres ausweichen da der Schaden nicht reicht um bspw. den letzten "Boss" zu plätten. 
Tanken tut die Drake übrigens besser als die Raven und das um längen. Hab ne komplette AE4 Bonuspocket mit der getankt und das wo die Caldari nicht grade die idealbesetzung sind für diese Gegner und meine Shieldskills generell eher zu wünschen übrig lassen (Grade so weit alles als T2 nutzen zu können und die Rigs zu haben). 
Allerdings bei ner Shieldrechargerate von weniger als 250 Sec, knapp 16.000 Shield und resi bei universal um 70%-85% auf alles und spezialisiert von 80%-90% auf die 2 Primärschadenstypen kein Wunder. 
Richtig gefittet kommt die Drake auf EHP Werte eines ungetankten Capitals. Und NOS ist dir latte...0 Energieverbrauch für alle aktiven Systeme.

Generell lässt sich aber sagen: Jedes Schiff ist gut, solange du damit klarkommst. Am schnellsten gehen Missionen aber noch immer in Amarr und Gallenteschiffen. Gute Drohnenhangar, Waffentürme (instantschaden) und reichweite. Mit ner Mega oder ner Apoc macht man ne Pirate Invasion in unter 20 Min. Mit dem Kronos braucht man kaum 5 Salven und das dickste BS der Rats ist Weltraumschrott. Kleinkram machen derweil die Hob II und Hammer II weg.


----------

